# Masterbuilt vs Master-Forge



## bgosnell151 (Aug 12, 2013)

are they the same?  I am new and tried to research it a little, but wasn't able to find anything on this.  Looking at purchasing my first smoker, and I feel that an electric smoker would be the way to go.


----------



## bbqbilly (Aug 12, 2013)

I been searching for a smoker also and been trying to search for reviews. I search the forum and found this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106293/master-forge-vs-gosm-vs-master-built-wide

I think that thread helps a bit deciding.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 12, 2013)

BBQBilly said:


> I been searching for a smoker also and been trying to search for reviews. I search the forum and found this thread:
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106293/master-forge-vs-gosm-vs-master-built-wide
> 
> I think that thread helps a bit deciding.



Saw that too... think I have ruled out the Master Forge.  Think I will go with the Masterbuilt.


----------



## bbqbilly (Aug 12, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Saw that too... think I have ruled out the Master Forge. Think I will go with the Masterbuilt.


Which model?

http://www.masterbuilt.com/index.php/products/smokers.html

I think I might go with the 30 inch electric one since that seems to be the more popular one.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 12, 2013)

Have you folks looked at the Cookshack, the SmokinTex or the Smokin-it electric smokers?  They are all solid machines.  I listed them in order of high price to low.


----------



## sctdg35 (Aug 12, 2013)

Masterforge 30 inch digital with top front controls and and solid door without glass definitely is a masterbuilt 2nd generation MES 30 that people are talking about on this site .I know that because I have one and on the back of the smoker is the Masterbuilt ID plate .


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 13, 2013)

sctdg35 said:


> Masterforge 30 inch digital with top front controls and and solid door without glass definitely is a masterbuilt 2nd generation MES 30 that people are talking about on this site .I know that because I have one and on the back of the smoker is the Masterbuilt ID plate .


thanks... do you like it?  Does it do a good job getting up to heat and holding it?  I live in Northern MA and want something that will allow me to make my smoking season longer.  Any issues with it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have the MasterForge rebranded MES Gen 2. So far it works great. I have not used it in the frozen weather yet though.


----------



## ncage (Aug 28, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> are they the same?  I am new and tried to research it a little, but wasn't able to find anything on this.  Looking at purchasing my first smoker, and I feel that an electric smoker would be the way to go.


I can tell you i just opened my 40 in master forge today and it stamped with masterbuilt on the back of the unit.


----------



## bob frank (Feb 2, 2014)

its only freezing outside and my masterbuilt no window box at 225 seldom has heat on light going. I have been waiting for this brisket to get past 195 for an 2 hour now. turned the thermo to 275 half hour ago heating came on and off  - still no rise. Inside now.


----------

